# Reptile wholesale



## Mighty Mariner

Does anybody here no any exotic pet wholesalers inside of the uk i know of Fauna import uk i just wanted to now if ther is any other wholesalers where you can look at what there is available to us enthusiasts:2thumb:

thanks in advance 

Mighty Mariner

(sorry if in wrong section)


----------



## lukendaniel

none of the wholesalers will sell to the general public


daniel


----------



## Mighty Mariner

im aware of that :2thumb: i just wanted people to share any availability list thay know of so we can see what type of exotics our local shops may beable to get hold of thats all or are most of your stock captive bred by yourself?

thanks anyway daniel


----------



## ian14

Mighty Mariner said:


> Does anybody here no any exotic pet wholesalers inside of the uk i know of Fauna import uk i just wanted to now if ther is any other wholesalers where you can look at what there is available to us enthusiasts:2thumb:
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Mighty Mariner
> 
> (sorry if in wrong section)


To buy from Fauna Import you will need to find a shop near to you who has an account with them. They can then order for you.
The whole point of a wholesaler is that they are not allowed to sell livestock directly to the public - I have no idea why, but this is what I was told when I enquired.
Eurorep and RepTech are two other wholesalers.


----------



## Mighty Mariner

thanks dude i was thinking more of the animal side of things(like fauna) i know i would have to go though my local but my local is bad it has vertually 5 lizards i if im lucky so just wanted to know what thay could maybe get n then say do you use so n so if thay do i could order the more unusual types that thay wont bring in because there scared to get in incase thay dont sell them:2thumb:

(if that made any sence :lol2


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

this list is updated weekly and the description at the top is pretty self explanatory, I think this is what you are after..

Current List


----------



## ian14

LFBP-NEIL said:


> this list is updated weekly and the description at the top is pretty self explanatory, I think this is what you are after..
> 
> Current List


Some very high prices, £144.99 for a hognose, and the scientific name for the Gopher snake is also wrong.

If you are looking for different species, ask your shop to go through their trade lists to look for what are trying to find, and ask then to order it in for you.


----------



## Row'n'Bud

LFBP-NEIL said:


> this list is updated weekly and the description at the top is pretty self explanatory, I think this is what you are after..
> 
> Current List


Those are obviously retail not wholesale prices but even at that .....WOW :gasp:

They definately know how to charge :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

different prices for different wholesalers. YOu will find many people wont show you wholesale list unless you are in the business. 

Not everything at wholesale is as cheap as you thik they are, you have to be careful where you buy from. peraguin posted by neil is one of the most popular wholesalers about, thought i would question the list posted. Shops also have the option of buying direct from imports as well, which will again save money. 

Jay


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

thats a direct link to peregrine's weekly stock list - i.e what livestock they have available to wholesale to their shops. Which is what the OP was after. The RRP's are just that - recommended retail prices, your local shop may charge you more or less than that, 

I know for fact that if someone wants me to order something in for them and they are willing to take it on the day of delivery and carry any risks then i only charge a small fee on top of my wholesale cost - but if someone wants something in and they want me to keep it for a month and also give a guarantee on it then its going to be sold for more, 

but back to the OP's original question,.. almost every pet shop in the land (or near to it) will have access to the livestock on this weekly changing list, if you see something you like just ask in the shop if they will be prepared to order it in for you. And negotiate on price!. 

Ps by the way im not connected with peregrine (its not a shameless plug), but we do use them for livestock so can vouch for them.


----------



## Berber King

ian14 said:


> The whole point of a wholesaler is that they are *not allowed to sell livestock directly to the public - I have no idea why*, but this is what I was told when I enquired.
> Eurorep and RepTech are two other wholesalers.


They are allowed to,they have a PSL like any shop,but if they are supplying shops in their area,its doesnt make sense-kind of pinching your customers customers if you get my meaning.Much better to have a shop buying livestock from you every week or two,than make a quick retail profit as a one-off.(Having said that,Fauna Imports operate South Coast Exotics retail shop on the same site)


----------



## rickpellen

there is literally dozens, BHS, Peregrine, Rep Tech, stricktly reptiles etc.

TBH as a private hobbyist, i wouldnt worry about tryin to buy from them, ull find things are alot cheaper privately


----------



## brian

To be honest you will find more on this forum than on them price list's and in anycase thay allways send out the crap first and hold the best till last most shops will look on them pricelist for a over view of what is avalible but not offten buy from them as most is w/c or c/f and not that cheap

But to say you only have 3/4 posts id say you have set up a new account and are thinking of opening a shop and want to know who supplies who cheaply...But my advice to you is find out who breeds what and for how much but in bulk and go down that route But then my advive is DON'T DO IT......7 days a week full time money hard all over the cost to set up to do it right is 20k minnimum 


sorry if not correct...........


----------



## Berber King

brian said:


> To be honest you will find more on this forum than on them price list's *and in anycase thay allways send out the crap first and hold the best till last* most shops will look on them pricelist for a over view of what is avalible but not offten buy from them as most is w/c or c/f and not that cheap
> 
> But to say you only have 3/4 posts id say you have set up a new account and are thinking of opening a shop and want to know who supplies who cheaply...But my advice to you is find out who breeds what and for how much but in bulk and go down that route But then my advive is DON'T DO IT......7 days a week full time money hard all over the cost to set up to do it right is 20k minnimum
> 
> 
> sorry if not correct...........


That would be a good way to keep customers,either your using the wrong suppliers or just talking rubbish...?!


----------



## brian

Berber King said:


> your using the wrong suppliers or just talking rubbish...?!


You would say that because...........


About Berber King 
Occupation 
Livestock Manager-Reptile Wholesale


...... And next your going to say we NEVER sell anything that is not right OF COURSE YOU DONT...!! I BELEAVE YOU.........


----------



## Berber King

Id say that because i know how the business works,you send customers crap,they dont come back!


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Berber King said:


> Id say that because i know how the business works,you send customers crap,they dont come back!


i kinda have to agree with that.

Ok yea there is some wholesalers who send out crap...thats not sending out the worse of the worst...thats more of buying from crap exportors and send out all they have.

However whats the point of a wholesalers sending out crap stock and keeping the best? unless they are plan on breeding it which is unlikely when there importing it in.


----------



## brian

wildlifewarrior said:


> However whats the point of a wholesalers sending out crap stock and keeping the best? unless they are plan on breeding it which is unlikely when there importing it in.


 
I think if I remember rightly you only get 24hr to report any dead after that it's down to you so thay would rather it die on you than them so say you have had it a week and then it dies you get No refund less you report it not been well.....You are right thay dont breed ( unless already gravid then thay keep )as a rule but keep the healthy untill last to go.....


Ps can I just say that I am not pointing the finger at any importer here I am talking from what I know of 4/5 years ago .. AND NOT NOW.. As things will have got a lot better I hope..Thanks...


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Can see both points here. We try not to use any wholesalers for animals as yeah most is CF or WC, and does not seem to do that well after the first few days. Its amazing what a few treatments do to make them look good when they arrive. 

Not every wholesaler the same, but WC CF never as good as CB in our eyes. 

Best bet for animals is good, reputable private breeders, or travel that extra distance to go to a good reputable store, bit like us.

Plus you will find most wholesale lists are dearer than private prices. ost of our prices are cheaper then the trade lists, and we get all of the lists (or 90%) of them. 

As for ordering something from a wholesaler in for a customer and selling it straight on with little profit is wrong to be fair. 

Anything you buy in should be quarantined and you should make sure its 100% healthy to the best of your ability before selling it on to anyone else. That is after all why people come to shops, for the safety of having healthy reptiles. 

Not having a dig at any one here. Just stating it from our point of view. Some people believe in WC CF for new bloodlines (agree with this to a certain point on rarer things), but buying things like CF water dragons which are normally rubbish from all wholesalers, and no comparison compared to some of the CB ones available if you look hard enough. 


Just got to watch what you buy and were from, some are better than others, but at the end of the day WC is WC. 

Thanks.


----------



## rmy

We always check our livestock upon arrival BEFORE the vans leave. If we are not happy it goes back SIMPLES!
It is then kept on our premises until we are happy that the animal is eating properly and that everything else with it is fine before letting it go


----------



## serpentsupplies

also depends entirely on how you receive it to. i.e own van or tnt. good suppliers won't tnt in the winter at all. or let you know that you take the risk if you want it sent.


----------

